# Chillin' like a villain...



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)




----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

GORGEOUS! Amel?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Reverse okeetee, so kinda.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

Mettle said:


> Reverse okeetee, so kinda.


NICE! Going to breed her (guessing on the slender tail it looks to have)? If so to what?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I bought this snake as a sexed male in May 07. It was just a little worm of a baby at that time. I don't plan on breeding at this point. Just keep the snake as pet.

I had this little guy up for sale a little while ago but decided that I'm keeping him. He's actually quite special... A few years back I bought my first snake as an adult corn from a local pet store. Amazing corn snake, FANTASTIC temperment (think calm like a boa), etc. Then I moved to Germany for a year and had to sell him. Well, wouldn't ya know it, come the '07 May Kemptville Expo the person who I sold my snake to was there with babies he had produced! So I ended up with this little guy, who takes after dad in colour and disposition. Thus the name Junior that I've given him.

Another little tidbit... After I first got him he escaped that very same night and was missing for an entire month. I found him eventually in the basement office one night when I flicked on the lights. He had made it from the second floor to the basement and must've been surviving on loose crickets. Good thing it was summer and the temps were okay in the house.


----------

